# Two New TTOC Items



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two new items in the shop tonight ,









The TTOC Bag ideal to keep all that cleaning kit in
HERE









and a Thermal Mug HERE


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The mugs are very good quality, with a subtle logo on one side only

I have one here for "testing" purposes :lol:


----------

